# Elvis' Fancy Hair



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

teehee


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh how cute!  Great pictures.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I like the 2nd picture..Cutee


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Bahahahaha ! He looks like a birdy insect .


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

hehe it wasn't like that when I brought him home, but after he had a shower it sort of took on a mind of it's own!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What a cutie. He's a very handsome little man.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Double plume its so cool!!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahaha he ia amazing especially in the 2 pic..how old is he?


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

He is cool enough to pull it off *nods* he has some STYLE!!! LOL


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Nikol Witch, he's approx 1.5 years old  He's got a big attitude! hehe


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Super duper cute.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

a few more from the same day:




























I think he's quite fond of himself


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I love his 'do'. Super adorable little guy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha, he is too cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

My Porkchop used to look like that everytime he was molting  We used to call him antenae head...LOL


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Too adorable! Cockatiel hairdos are so cute and Elvis has one of the cuter ones  My Little Bird's mom apparently had really impressive crests, his breeder said it looked like she had a glove on her head


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

srtiels said:


> My Porkchop used to look like that everytime he was molting  We used to call him antenae head...LOL


I love that name!! That would have been very appropriate for Bell. He's carrying on like one at the moment. 

Beautiful photos too. He must spend hours doing his hair each morning to get it to look that good.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I lol'ed that the second picture, that's just great!


----------

